# Kylie's new bed



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Kylie's new bed in his Xpen is his Pee pad tray and he lays on it more then his bed:frusty: 

His preference is to go outside but sometimes he will still pee on it. I really like the option to have it there for him if he needs to go but I don't want him laying in his pee!! I don't know whether to leave it in his Xpen or take it out?


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

I think that is pretty common, they like to lay on something, and aren't as picky as we are (haha!); at least he isn't shredding it into little pieces! You might try putting a plastic grid on top of it. His pee is still hitting the grid, but most of it goes down onto the pad, so he isn't laying directly on pee. Another thing that works sometimes is just laying a small square of fabric or blanket on the floor, he might like that instead.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks CindyLou!! 

The pee pad holder already has a grid on top but sometimes there's pee on the grid...
If I put anything other then his bed in the Xpen likes to chew it. :crying:


----------

